# De-Gassing



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 2, 2010)

I afree, I'm pretty slow. I've been reading about de-gassing and someone used a vacuum pump, so I decided I'd try it. When I applied the vacuum, I was suprised at all the gas that was in the wine, I had to kill the vacuum or I would have sucked all that foam into the vacuum pump. I didn't know if I was pose to keep the vacuum on until it stopped bubbling or not. I left a little gas in the carboy. This was done to two batches that were just sitting there clearing up. When do you de-gas and for how long and is it necessary?

Semper Fi


----------



## jtstar (Oct 2, 2010)

Hang in there Bud help is on the way I think Wade and Running Wolf both use vacuum to degas their wine they will be able to answer your question


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2010)

I degas as soon as my wine is done fermenting so that it will clear faster as trapped C02 will keep sediment afloat. Degassing should be done at a temp of right about 75* as cooler temps will make it harder for the gas to come out of suspension and warmer temps arent really desired for your wine. As for how long it all depends on the wine as some will be extremely gassy while others not so much. Do you have a gauge and adjustment knob on your pump? Do not go above 22" of vacuum as much above it starts to get unsafe. I always start out with low pressure like around 10" and run that for a few minutes and then gradually increase it. I have a different method after that that works great for me but your system can not have any leaks to do this. Once I can get my vacuum up around 15 or so I crank it up to 20" and then immediately shut it off withnthenvacuum cranked all the way as this will hold a vacuum thos way. I let it sit for 1/2 an hour and if it stays above 16 then I consider it degassed, if it drops below then I repeat.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 2, 2010)

*De-Gas*

I de-gassed, then added the clearifier. I didn't get all the gas out, I don't have a gauge on my system, but I can get one. Can I de-gas again (after adding the clearifier) or just learn from my experience? What harm do it do if you don't de-gas, I read where it helps clearify the wine, what else?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 2, 2010)

Bud you can degas later as well. As Wade mentioned if you degas right after fermentation is complete your wine will clear faster. If you have some left it will leave over time thru bulk aging and racking.

Make sure you don't remove all of the CO2 as your wine will taste flat.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've seen numerous dicussions about not over degassing. How do you determine when enough is enough? I have used the conventional stirring method and Wades vaccum method but I have leaks in my vaccum system which I will be correcting shortly.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2010)

Unless you are using a vacuum pump I would not worry about degassing too much at all.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wade, I am alittle confussed. I that you always degassed. I do have a vaccum pump but have not been successful using it because it will not hold a vaccum so I resort to the drill attached stirrer. I will be fixing the pump shortly as I have quite a bit of wine ready to stabilize and clarify.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2010)

Not what I meant by that! What I meant it to sound like was I dont think you can over degas without using a vacuum pump meaning that by hand or even dill I really dont think you can over degas your wine. With a pump thats another story especially if you are using one designed for AC work, the pumps most of us use have a limiter on them that only lets us get to about 22" of vacuum.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah - that is why i have a manifold on mine - it allows me to regulate the mercury being pulled. It is a stage 2 vacuum pump for A/C work - i could probably break the carboy if i cranked it all they way up.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have a vacume or whip and need a ingenious way to degas... I have too much wine that isn't clearing.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 4, 2010)

closetwine said:


> I don't have a vacume or whip and need a ingenious way to degas... I have too much wine that isn't clearing.



Search on youtube - there are a few pretty slick homemade ideas.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a medical aspirator pump that I use for racking. Unfortuantly it leaks and I can't use it for degassing. I have added a manifold with a shut off valve but it still leaks. The only part not replaced which I will be in around noon tomorrow is the vacuum gauge ($8.00). Hoppefully if this corrects the leaking problem I can degass using the pump per Wades instructions. I have 20 gallons of various wines readt to stabilize and degass. It sure would be nice to be able to do this without the stirring method.

Next up: The vino bottler


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2010)

I use a medical aspirator and it works great to rack, filter, degas, and bottle. Yoi can buy one on Ebay for about $100 with shipping or even cheaper if you find a good deal.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 5, 2010)

That where I bought mine. I paid I think around 65 dollars.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just replaced the gauge and corrected the leaks. So far the first 5 gallons of mucadine is holding at 16". This sure beats the hand strirring or drill method.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 6, 2010)

I found a solution in another forum that helps degas well. I hooked a plastic tube to a brake-bleeder pump. I sealed the other end into a bung, and I pump it up to around 10 pounds. When foaming slows, I go up to around 20. It will hold a vacuum, so I keep revisiting and pumping until the pump holds around 15 pounds or so.

It was a 12 dollar solution. It's easy to just pump and leave.


----------



## robie (Oct 6, 2010)

gesnipes said:


> I found a solution in another forum that helps degas well. I hooked a plastic tube to a brake-bleeder pump. I sealed the other end into a bung, and I pump it up to around 10 pounds. When foaming slows, I go up to around 20. It will hold a vacuum, so I keep revisiting and pumping until the pump holds around 15 pounds or so.
> 
> It was a 12 dollar solution. It's easy to just pump and leave.



I have read several times where people use a brake bleeder.

You can also buy a simple vacuvin (for sucking the air out of a partial bottle of wine) and use a bubbler ("S") air lock. I do the majority of degassing with a drill and stir stick, then use the vacuvin to do the rest. I can leave it on a carboy over night and still have a vacuum the next day.

Of course nothing bets a nice vacuum pump setup.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 6, 2010)

*Poor man's degasser*

Here is a picture of my poor man's degasser in action


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to use the Mityvac brake bleeder and it is a great method also, just not as fast and easy as the electric vacuum pump that I use now and the electric is the best tool if you have a bad back and cant or dont want to lift full 6 gallon carboys off the florr after gravity racking. I almost dropped a full 6 gallon carboy one day while lifting it up and my back gave out but held it just enough to put it down gently and curl up in a ball on the floor. I immediately went on Ebay and purchased one and would never go without one again. I can filter, degas, bottle, and rack from the floor to my counter or horizintally.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 6, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I used to use the Mityvac brake bleeder and it is a great method also, just not as fast and easy as the electric vacuum pump that I use now and the electric is the best tool if you have a bad back and cant or dont want to lift full 6 gallon carboys off the florr after gravity racking. I almost dropped a full 6 gallon carboy one day while lifting it up and my back gave out but held it just enough to put it down gently and curl up in a ball on the floor. I immediately went on Ebay and purchased one and would never go without one again. I can filter, degas, bottle, and rack from the floor to my counter or horizintally.



What type of pump did you buy? Most of the ones I have found are either too pricey, or too cheap.

I also use vacuum for filtering. It's a gravity filter, but to stinking slow unless you put a vacuum in the bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is the one I have which is a Contemporary 6260. Its not on here very ofet which is kind of funny cause I couldnt remember the name and didnt feel like going down stairs as my back is very bad at the minute due to an injection in my spine today. Other gteat pumps are Invacare, Gomco, and Schucco. They dont have to be new as the only thing that touches your wine is your racking hose and canes. I have the gravity filter also and yes it usually takes 45 minutes when using as is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOME-ASPIRATOR-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ef10668


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Here is the one I have which is a Contemporary 6260. Its not on here very ofet which is kind of funny cause I couldnt remember the name and didnt feel like going down stairs as my back is very bad at the minute due to an injection in my spine today. Other gteat pumps are Invacare, Gomco, and Schucco. They dont have to be new as the only thing that touches your wine is your racking hose and canes. I have the gravity filter also and yes it usually takes 45 minutes when using as is.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOME-ASPIRATOR-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ef10668



Very helpful info. Thanks for sharing this with me.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm soo smart, I've been on this site for about a month now and go to it 5 or 6 times a day. This morning I happened to notice some numbers on the lower right side of the replys and decided to click on em. Guess what, I've been missing all of the replys except the ones that are on the opening page. Goes without saying, I'm not a computer expert.

Semper Fi


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 7, 2010)

Bud said:


> I'm soo smart, I've been on this site for about a month now and go to it 5 or 6 times a day. This morning I happened to notice some numbers on the lower right side of the replys and decided to click on em. Guess what, I've been missing all of the replys except the ones that are on the opening page. Goes without saying, I'm not a computer expert.
> 
> Semper Fi



You're not alone. In fact, I still haven't seen what you are talking about. What number are you talking about?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is the pump I got off Ebay.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 7, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> Here is the pump I got off Ebay.



How much did you give for it?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure what part of georgia you are from - but search craigslist. I found a nice vacuum pump in atlanta $150.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/1989276198.html


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 7, 2010)

*Number*

On the last reply to a post, at the bottom, on the right hand side there is a 1 2 3 ---after reading the first page to the last reply, click on 2, then go to 3. I glad to know I'm not the only one. Most folks on this site know all that stuff, us old folks aren't very computer smart.

Semper Fi


----------



## Sirs (Oct 7, 2010)

Bud said:


> On the last reply to a post, at the bottom, on the right hand side there is a 1 2 3 ---after reading the first page to the last reply, click on 2, then go to 3. I glad to know I'm not the only one. Most folks on this site know all that stuff,* us old folks aren't very computer smart*.
> 
> Semper Fi


hey speak for yourself I may be older but I can do most anything on my computer...LOL oh and it's good to see a fellow tennessean on here, I may live in NC but I'm Tennessean forever


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 7, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Not sure what part of georgia you are from - but search craigslist. I found a nice vacuum pump in atlanta $150.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/1989276198.html



Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

Some of these pumps are oil free and no mainetance unlike I believe winemaker 3352's. That one requires oiling and can spit out exhaust fumes and sometimes oil I am told even with brand new ones. I myself like the very quiet oiless ones that are made to run in hospitals without ant fumes.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Some of these pumps are oil free and no mainetance unlike I believe winemaker 3352's. That one requires oiling and can spit out exhaust fumes and sometimes oil I am told even with brand new ones. I myself like the very quiet oiless ones that are made to run in hospitals without ant fumes.



Yeah - it does take oil - fumes for the most part are not bad - if you add too much oil - watch out!! Trust me i know 

It is probably loader than what wade uses - but my dad gave it to me - free is hard to pass up.

If i had to buy one - i would probably buy something along the lines that wade has. That being said - i really do like mine.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

Free is a very nice price tag and for free Id be using it too!!!!!!


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 7, 2010)

*Found a cheaper solution*

Harbor freight has a vacuum extension and hose with an attachment that connects to 1/2 inch tubing. I'm going to try it out with my older shop vac and see if it creates enough suction to rack the wine. I also use vacuum to filter my wine with my disc filter. Much better than gravity.

If it works, I'll post to the group. The attachment kit is only $9 - opposed to $99 to $150 for a used pump.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

As long as you can keep it fairly air tight - it will work. But be careful b/c i know some shop vacs have an exhaust - and that could blow fine particles around that could eventually end up in the wine.

Do you have an air compressor - i think there are some attachments that work with an air compressor as well. would have to google a bit.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 8, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> As long as you can keep it fairly air tight - it will work. But be careful b/c i know some shop vacs have an exhaust - and that could blow fine particles around that could eventually end up in the wine.
> 
> Do you have an air compressor - i think there are some attachments that work with an air compressor as well. would have to google a bit.



I have an airtight system. Been using a hand pump, but that is tiring. A venturi pump will work with a compressor, but the noise is too much. I'm hoping this will be a good solution, but you're right. I'll have to keep the dust away. I think my hose is long enough to keep behind the door. It will be interesting to see how this works out.


----------



## xoltri (Oct 8, 2010)

You could probably rack with a shop vac but it won't pull enough vacuum to degass. This was discussed before on another forum.

I use a Schuco medical aspirator I got on ebay. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUJ5rYeBR3w[/ame]


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

gesnipes said:


> I have an airtight system. Been using a hand pump, but that is tiring. A venturi pump will work with a compressor, but the noise is too much. I'm hoping this will be a good solution, but you're right. I'll have to keep the dust away. I think my hose is long enough to keep behind the door. It will be interesting to see how this works out.



You know - i think you can go to Lowe's or HD and get another hose for you shop vac and attach it to your exhaust - and lead outside or away from your wine.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 8, 2010)

xoltri said:


> You could probably rack with a shop vac but it won't pull enough vacuum to degass. This was discussed before on another forum.
> 
> I use a Schuco medical aspirator I got on ebay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUJ5rYeBR3w



There's no way a shop vac can pull 15 - 20 in needed to degas. I have a bleeder for that and it works well. Maybe in the future I'll break down and buy a real vacuum pump


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

You are right - but i bet it will pull enough vacuum that if left long enough it would do fine.

I once put a drilled bung on a carboy attached a siphon hose - used my mouth to create the suction and the clamped the hose - that degassed it. Hard as hell and i won't do it again  - but my point is that it will work to some degree.

Can it pull as much as a vacuum pump - no - will it work if you don't want to spend $100 - $200 dollars on a vacuum pump - yeah - it is better than nothing IMO - unless you bulk age it and let nature do the rest.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Oct 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Make sure you don't remove all of the CO2 as your wine will taste flat.



Really? First time I ever heard that one. Is that for all wines or just certain styles? Learn something new every day!

As for the vacuum pump, I use my wife's little freezer-bag food storage pump in combination with the stirrer-whip-erator. I stir first to get the bulk gas out, then use the pump. I try to hold a good vacuum until the bubbles have 90% stopped (5 - 10 minutes), then call it done.


----------



## xoltri (Oct 8, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> You are right - but i bet it will pull enough vacuum that if left long enough it would do fine.
> 
> Can it pull as much as a vacuum pump - no - will it work if you don't want to spend $100 - $200 dollars on a vacuum pump - yeah - it is better than nothing IMO - unless you bulk age it and let nature do the rest.



It won't work. Someone on another forum measured the vacuum pulled by a shop vac and it was only 3". That's not nearly enough to vacuum degass. Vacuum cleaners are high volume / low pressure as opposed to the aspirator pumps which are low volume / high pressure.

Here's the post in question:
http://www.winepress.us/forums/inde...ump-degassing/page__view__findpost__p__396398


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah - however i did see on you tube where someone used a shop vac - it actually did alright.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 9, 2010)

gesnipes said:


> Harbor freight has a vacuum extension and hose with an attachment that connects to 1/2 inch tubing. I'm going to try it out with my older shop vac and see if it creates enough suction to rack the wine. I also use vacuum to filter my wine with my disc filter. Much better than gravity.
> 
> If it works, I'll post to the group. The attachment kit is only $9 - opposed to $99 to $150 for a used pump.



The attachment worked like a champ. I racked 22 gallons of wine today and vacuum pumping made it so much easier - and quicker. 

I didn't try degassing and probably won't. I'm thinking it would be too much strain on my shop vac to pull a hard suction for 20-30 minutes. I would hate to burn it out.

Here's the poor man's vacuum racking kit. 






My nine dollars wasn't wasted


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

Your shop vac probably wouldnt degas very well. It takes some good vacuum to do this but only liem 5" of vac to rack wine.


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 9, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Your shop vac probably wouldnt degas very well. It takes some good vacuum to do this but only liem 5" of vac to rack wine.



I have a vac that will probably pull 10-15", but I don't want to stress it out for wine. I'll stick with the brake bleeder for now.


----------

